# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εικόνας-'Ηχου & Φωτισμού >  >  κυκλωμα ενισχυτη

## Manthosvf

γεια σας... εχω ενα μ/τ 2χ60 dc θελω να φτιαξω ενα ενισχυτη ηχου γυρο στα 400 με 500 wattπαραπανω δεν νομιζω να γινετε με αυτην την ταση και σκεφτομαι για mosfet ψαχνω κυκλωμα εχετε τπτ? ευχαρηστω..

----------


## ikaros1978

Μανθο η ισχυς του μετασχηματιστη ειναι αυτη που θα καθορισει το ποσο σε ισχυ ενισχυτη μπορει να υποστηριξει.Ξερεις ποσα ampere μπορει να δωσει?

----------


## Manthosvf

οχι δεν γραφει τον εβγαλα απο τον inkel ma420... μαλον ζηταω πολλα βλεπω πως αυτος εβγαζε 150βαττ στα 4ω

----------

